
Can Silicon Valley Learn to Stop Worrying and Love the Pentagon? - ozdave
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/12/31/can-silicon-valley-learn-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-pentagon
======
PaulHoule
No. Defense spending is spread through all 50 states because they all have two
senators.

